# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Converting Spells from Pillars of Eternity

## Mabbly

Hello! I was hoping to get feedback on the balance of these spells I've converted from the wonderful game Pillars of Eternity. There are way too many to put in a post, but I'll paste a few here and you can click the Homebrewery link to read the rest of them.

*Infestation of Maggots*
_3rd-level conjuration_

Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: Instantaneous

You speed your enemys decomposition by conjuring hordes of maggots to burrow into their wounds. The target must succeed on a Constitution saving throw. On a failure, the target takes 7d4 necrotic damage, and it cant regain hit points until the start of your next turn. On a success, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the other effects.

If the target is missing any hit points, the damage it takes increases to 12d4 on a failed saving throw, or half as much damage on a success.


*Minor Spellbook Imprint*
_4th-level enchantment_

Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: V, S, M (your spellbook)
Duration: Up to 1 minute

You steal a spell from another spellcaster, dragging it from their minds temporarily into your spellbook. Your DM will choose a spell of 4th level (or lower if the target has no spells of 4th level). You briefly hold this spell in your spellbook and may cast it once without using a spell slot. Upon using this spell or when the spell ends, the spell is erased from your book.


See the other 21 spells here.

----------


## Tzardok

You are in the wrong subforum. Not only are the spells you posted 5e spells and this is the 3.x forum, it also should be in the Homebrew forum. You should ask a mod to move the thread.

----------

